# Funny Cartoon (& possible good Idea for a group costume?)



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Too cute, huh? Luv this idea... I would do this if I weren't sure my neighbors would think that a woman over 50 had just lost her marbles.... Oh - well , they think that anyway!!*


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That is just...  I must do this. My neighbors already think I'm crazy.


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

What happen to the other post with this picture? I remember replying to this before.


----------

